
Two days left, No one's cracked GCHQ challenge - marklittlewood
http://www.gchq.gov.uk/press_and_media/news_and_features/Pages/Directors-Christmas-puzzle-2015.aspx
======
marklittlewood
I thought this was going to be solved using the collective intelligence of
Hacker News and Reddit but it seems that with only 2 days to go, there has not
been a successful completion of all stages.

GCHQ director Robert Hannigan, who set the string of teasers, offered a clue:
"It's not as abstract as you think."

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-35429971](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-35429971)

